# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  ASUS یا ACER  ؟؟؟

## #target

با عرض سلام 

بین دو شرکت سازنده لپ تاپ ASUS و ACER کدام یک بهتره ؟
(خواهشن نگید که شرکت فلان بهتره از Asus و Acer . بین همین دو شرکت فقط)

در ضمن پردازشگر Core i3 خوبه یا AMD Athlon X2 یا Turion X2  ؟
(برای کار با RAD Studio - Adobe CS و ... )

----------


## salehbagheri

نظرسنجي زوركي؟

لپتاب من HP هست بخاطر همين ميگم HP

----------


## mf_007

من حدود یکسالو نیمه ایسر دارم راضی هم هستم و به این دلیل انتخابش کردم که با توجه به سخت افزارش قیمت مناسبی هم داره یعنی این سیستمی که دارمو اگر می خواستم با یه برند دیگه بگیرم شاید باید 200 تومن می زاشتم رو پولم 

البته ابنو بگم که من زیاد از لپ تاپ استفاده نمی کنم و فقط برای کارهای دانشگاهیم استفاده می کنم شاید برا همونه اذیت نکرده تا حالا

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام
دوست من Asus رو نمیدونم، ولی میدونم Acer سومین برند جهان شناخته شده بود.
در مورد AMD و Intel فقط میگم: خداییش من خودم واسه کارهایی گرافیکی به غیر از AMD پشت هر
سیستم Intel دار بشینم اعصابم  میریزه بهم.
من خودم یک AMD 6000 دو هسته ای دارم، فرکانس 3GHz و 2M cach و تنها CPU AMD بود که فن گازی داشت. ( به دلیل فرکانس بالا حرارت خیلی زیادی تولید میکنه- البته کلاً AMD حرارتش نسبت به Intel بیشتره)
------------
 در کل اگر من باشم، ACER و AMD انتخاب منه

----------


## Amir Oveisi

گزينه سوم، هيچكدوم!  :متفکر:

----------


## #target

به نظر شما این چطوره ؟. 810000 تومان

Acer Aspire 5740G

CPU : Core i3 330M 2.16Ghz
RAM : 4 GB DDr3 1066Mhz
Graphic : ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470 512MB
LCD : 15.6" LED Backlight

----------


## FastCode

با این قیمت خوبه.

----------

